
11 Years of Cassini Saturn Photos [video] - tmkbry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4c8eSr7x7AA
======
vatys
This is incredible, and it appeals to me on so many levels.

The snippets that are smooth time-lapse clips are like a brief view of a
lonely journey far out in space.

But on top of that it is a work of art. One of the best combinations of
amazing space photography, glitchy artifacts, smooth time-lapse. It’s like a
fever dream of 90s music video perfection.

Put on your favorite albums and watch it. The glitches are bound to sync with
some beat or another at some point.

~~~
vatys
Also, from OP's submission history, here is the original WSJ page for this
with additional clips:
[http://graphics.wsj.com/saturn/](http://graphics.wsj.com/saturn/)

Jon Keegan (WSJ) also provided a link to tools used to generate this and other
videos from the source images: [https://github.com/jonkeegan/cassini-
tools](https://github.com/jonkeegan/cassini-tools)

Overall, a very cool project.

------
WalterBright
I like the part where the probe went through the Star Gate.

------
basicplus2
who's the dude dancing at the end?

